# ??? Dangerous: Brake lights turn on turn signals, dimly. '83 5K; help!



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, our $66 '83 5000 is up and running like a champ, so we took it for a spin. Found out when we got home this evening that hitting the brakes turns out the taillight bulbs and lights the turn signal bulbs, dimly. Don't know why this would be the case, although it may have something to do with the smashed marker light bulbs up front.
Have any of you encountered such a thing and what's usually the cause?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ??? Dangerous: Brake lights turn on turn signals, dimly. '83 5K; help! (TWHansen)*

It happens quite a bit with my coupe.
Pull off the rear light assys, and clean the connection point where the light assy attaches to the wiring harness.
Also clean the connector ends as best as possible.
Electical cleaner works best, with a small tooth brush.
*(use electrical cleaner that dosen't destroy plastic.)*


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

it's a fault in the GROUND circut of the offending taillight.. 
follow the ground wires from th4e tailights and remove then clean then reinstall 
treat with a anti corrosion barrier product.


----------

